# Cheap Watery Paint - Suggestions Please.



## MoggyBaby

I need to mist coat some new plaster & skim. Rather than making a mess mixing paint & water together and getting it all wrong, some net sites suggest using el cheapo budget paint as these tend to be very thin.

So I need your suggestions for thin, watery paint please in a matt finish. One suggestion was B&Q's budget range - has anyone tried this one? Any others? B&M have just introduced a new brand this week called Turner & Gray. At £4.99 for 5 litres I don't expect it to be top notch - has anyone tried this one yet? It's so new, there are no reviews online yet.

Thank you in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Catharinem

Wilko's own brand?


----------



## kittih

I was going to suggest wilkos. It took me seven coats to paint my bedroom wall with it though this was 30 years ago so it may have improved since then.


----------



## Zaros

In comparison to Finland, paint in England is really, really cheap. 2.5 litres here will set you back anything between €50/60.00 and the further north you travel into obscurity that price increases.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Zaros said:


> In comparison to Finland, paint in England is really, really cheap. 2.5 litres here will set you back anything between €50/60.00 and the further north you travel into obscurity that price increases.


  :Nailbiting

I bought 5 litres of Crown Trade Paint today for £30!!

Maybe we should go into the paint export / import business together Zaros!!!! :Woot


----------



## Nettles

Just wondering if you went for the B&M brand for the mist coat?

Our bedroom walls have been bare plaster since we moved in 18 months ago and we still haven't got round to painting it yet  Just the thought of watering down the paint to prep the wall fills me with dread :Shifty


----------

